# prolonged menstruation and Vitamin K



## ls (Jan 20, 2002)

Has anyone used Vitamin K (or anthing else) to reduce the length of menstruation? I have found a few statements that it can help with prolonged menstruation. My 10 days of pain are too much! I know that it can reduce heavy bleeding which is also a problem for me, but often doubt whether things like this really work since I have already tried a billion things.


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

are you by chance also prone to mouth sores, dry mouth, dental pain, constipation & fibromyalgia?If so, you might be similar to me, in which case I made a site which might help you.


----------

